# Thought I would share this email



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My name is xxxxxxxxxxx, and I too am a lover of the Maltese. I have a 3 year old male who I think hung the moon and stars. I am looking for a female to breed him with to make beautiful puppies for myself, parents and other family members who are smitten with him. If you ever have any pet quality female Maltese, please let me know- I am located in xxxxxxx. My dog is not a show dog, although he adequately fits the standards. I just want some pretty puppies! 


----------------------------

I've started a small website, about my dogs. I've started getting inquiries, and the above email is one I received this morning. I politely replied that all pet pups were sold on limited registration/not for breeding. Below is the response I got back from that email.



















I don’t want to register the puppies; I just want them as pets for friends and family. Thanks for your quick response and information.


----------------------------


My response back was that breeding should be done to improve the breed, and that if I sold one that I felt could not be finished in the ring, I would be no better than a back yard breeder. That is the second inquiry in two days about "pets". When I explained to the other one that pets were sold on limited registration, she asked if I knew anyone who would sell with full AKC registration. I told her I didn't know anyone I considered reputable who would. 
I've been told by my friends that this is just common when one has pups to place, but I sure do get my dander up. Guess I need to go give myself some therapy!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

On the off chance this person does actully have a maltese that a standered enough to be breeding why would they want to use a pet quality female?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Apr 15 2005, 02:33 PM
> *On the off chance this person does actully have a maltese that a standered enough to be breeding why would they want to use a pet quality female?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52979*


[/QUOTE]

This is a good example of how we can get further and further from the standard. There are dogs out there that are good enough to be shown and finished who were sold as pets, but there are others that are just that--pets. When one takes these and breeds to another of similar quality, then the chance of getting further from the standard occurs. 
On the same note, there are a number of unethical breeders who just want a dog with some champions in the pedigree for breeding. They don't care whether the dog is in standard or not. I ran across a site recently where they only bragged about the number of champions, but could show nothing about what they are doing in competition as to whether the dogs they were producing still meet the standard.
Sometime, there are dogs bred who are not champions, and they produce dogs that go on to championship. It goes back to how much the breeder knows about the lines and confirmation. After all, breeding is all about improving the breed.


----------

